# Streetlow Magazine Chicago



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

We still have alot of work to do to make this a successful show but any questions you may have I will try to answer. you can call me at 219 805-7603 or ask your question here thanks Luis ( Cholow )


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 18 2010, 07:31 AM~16649953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

categories? is there going to be a hop? is it in the parking lot? looks like its going to be a good year in Chicago :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16654837
> *categories? is there going to be a hop? is it in the parking lot? looks like its going to be a good year in Chicago  :biggrin:
> *


Yes there is going to be a hop with good prize money and yes it's gonna be in the parking lot, we are working on the categories as we speak
we are trying to get the list out as soon as possible


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

any sound offs?


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

hey luis if you need any help whatsoever please let me know


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

The show is almost complete


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

SOCIOScc WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

Luis i sent you a pm



Team D.O.A BigJoker


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 1 2010, 02:21 PM~17360250
> *SOCIOScc WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

The CHICAGO SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :wow:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

cant wait for this show.
you should have a project ride catagory :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 1 2010, 01:21 PM~17360250
> *SOCIOScc WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

The Outfit CC will be there.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW+Feb 18 2010, 06:27 AM~16649936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE U GUYS HAVE "CRAZY LOC"! BUT WHAT ABOUT "SERIO"? :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*WILL BE THERE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*"WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!*


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

Do you need to preregister or can you register at the door that same day


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

:biggrin: WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@May 13 2010, 05:28 PM~17479620
> *Do you need to preregister or can you register at the door that same day
> *


you can do it either way it 10.00 cheaper to preregister thanks for your support Luis


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 13 2010, 01:18 PM~17478413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 13 2010, 01:18 PM~17478413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey brother we should just set it up to all come to this one instead.... :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 13 2010, 01:18 PM~17478413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Apr 15 2010, 11:13 PM~17209342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE LUI THAT'S GOOD NEWS, YOU, STREETLOW AND EVERYONE INVOLVED ARE DOING A GREAT JOB CARNAL. ALMOST DONE 3 MONTHS EARLY ON A "SUPER" SHOW, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ILL TAKE MY BRIM OFF TO YOU VATOS..


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

DELEGATION chicago will be there


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*we'll be there as well.*


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 14 2010, 07:02 AM~17487481
> *:uh:
> *


What's up bro can your chapter make this date :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 14 2010, 10:38 AM~17489184
> *What's up bro can your chapter make this date :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

I do really apreciate everybody support for the Streetlow Show as I am also a proud member of this lowrider community thanks Luis ( Cholow ) :thumbsup: and also proud member of Together Car Club


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: LIKE NIM SAID THIS IS THE YEAR FOR CHICAGO!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*WWW.CHICAGOSUPERSHOW.COM* 
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Chicago Super Show - Streetlow Magazine Sunday August 15,2010 Web Link</a>*

Click on the link to go to our web page. Registration is open. You can also find out all of the show details. Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

When is roll-in? is it the day of the show or the day before?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 22 2010, 09:28 AM~17569569
> *When is roll-in?  is it the day of the show or the day before?
> *


its the day of the show at 5am


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only will be there.. :biggrin: When can you pre reg?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 22 2010, 03:02 PM~17571206
> *its the day of the show at 5am
> *


5am damn :420:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 22 2010, 03:34 PM~17571642
> *5am damn :420:
> *


No stayin up late :boink:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ill probably register for the show
gotta get my 64 ready :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 22 2010, 06:22 PM~17572172
> *No stayin up late :boink:
> *


so where's the party gonna be at? :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 22 2010, 04:59 PM~17571468
> *Old School Members Only will be there.. :biggrin:  When can you pre reg?
> *


You can pre reg now on chicagosupershow.com or mail it in. all info on the website thanks Luis


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 22 2010, 03:02 PM~17571206
> *its the day of the show at 5am
> *


5am till when?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 23 2010, 09:16 AM~17575746
> *5am till when?
> *


we will stop at 11am receiveing enteries


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@May 1 2010, 01:21 PM~17360250
> *SOCIOScc WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

goodtimes will be there. Anyone got some hotel info trying to find one for saturday nite


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 23 2010, 12:59 PM~17577554
> *goodtimes will be there.  Anyone got some hotel info trying to find one for saturday nite
> *


DEPENDS ON WHERE YOU WANT TO STAY. cOST WILL BE MORE IF YOU TRY TO STAY NEAR SOLDIER FIELD. yOU CAN STAY JUST OUTSIDE ILLINIOS IN iNDIANA AND ONLY BE ABOUT 25 MINUTES FROM THE SHOW. lET mE KNOW IF I COULD HELP. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm considering going to this.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jun 9 2010, 06:34 PM~17740360
> *I'm considering going to this.
> *





















Come on down It's gonna be a good show


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 23 2010, 07:14 AM~17576060
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: we are ready for this show


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :worship:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

A BUDDY OF MINE WANTED TO KNOW IF THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE ON THE FIELD OR THE PARKING LOT?


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jun 15 2010, 07:48 AM~17791102
> *A BUDDY OF MINE WANTED TO KNOW IF THE SHOW WAS GOING TO BE ON THE FIELD OR THE PARKING LOT?
> *


The show is going to be in the parking lot between the Mocormick and soldier field


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jun 15 2010, 10:44 PM~17799365
> *The show is going to be in the parking lot between the Mocormick and soldier field
> *


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Ky.Rollerz Only will be there...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

i might have to make the trip


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first throw back banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 


for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jun 15 2010, 10:44 PM~17799365
> *The show is going to be in the parking lot between the Mocormick and soldier field
> *


for some reason i thought it was going to be an indoor show


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 18 2010, 07:31 AM~16649953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



we be there gettin all the action :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

will there b plenty of room for trailers and trucks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 18 2010, 03:34 PM~17826477
> *we be there gettin all the action :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

cant wait 4 this one :biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

whats the hop rules :dunno:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Jun 18 2010, 10:06 PM~17828004
> *will there b plenty of room for trailers and trucks
> *


Yes


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jun 19 2010, 03:33 AM~17830240
> *whats the hop rules :dunno:
> *


http://chicagosupershow.com/

check out web site for catagories and Hollywood Kustomz is doing all the hop rules I'll try to get them posted thanks Luis


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

Team D.O.A will be there for sounds Luis


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 18 2010, 07:31 AM~16649953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE REAL DEAL !! LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS EVENT !!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

I just hope they bring some of them fine ass HYNAS they have out
there...there nothing out here worth looking at...hurting ass viejas,all
apretadas creidas....


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Tickets on sale now at ticketmaster


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jun 20 2010, 11:13 AM~17838189
> *THIS IS THE REAL DEAL !! LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS EVENT !!
> *


SIMON! EL SUPER SHOW CHICAGO STYLE!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 20 2010, 10:26 AM~17838266
> *I just hope they bring some of them fine ass HYNAS they have out
> there...there nothing out here worth looking at...hurting ass viejas,all
> apretadas creidas....
> *


x2


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 20 2010, 11:26 AM~17838266
> *I just hope they bring some of them fine ass HYNAS they have out
> there...there nothing out here worth looking at...hurting ass viejas,all
> apretadas creidas....
> *


lmao ur too funny :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 21 2010, 08:38 AM~17844243
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

for classifications purposes, what is mild vs full vs radical?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsu4Nz3yy9I

Check out the Streetlow Video


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jun 22 2010, 08:00 AM~17853921
> *lmao ur too funny  :biggrin:
> *


Hey you...whats up!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jun 19 2010, 12:33 AM~17830240
> *whats the hop rules :dunno:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 26 2010, 12:52 AM~17890268
> *Hey you...whats up!
> *


The 5 categories for the hop contest are:

Truck Single & Double Pump
Car & Truck Dance
Car Single Pump
Car Double Pump
Radical

For each class we will be awarding $1000.00
1st Place $700.00
2nd Place $200.00
3rd Place $100.00

For questions regarding the offical rules you can contact Bob from Hollywood Kustoms at 708-345-8842 or email him at [email protected]

Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

We will also be having a Sound Off Competition!!!

It will be judged by Patrick Simmons from Car Audio Classified.

The five classes will be:

Trunk - Amateur
Trunk - Expert
SUV -Amateur
SUV - Expert
Wall - Modified

For information on the rules you can go to http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/

Don't miss all the fun!!!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Jun 16 2010, 07:29 AM~17801880
> *Ky.Rollerz Only will be there...
> *



We are excited to have you guys come!!

If you don't mind I could mail you some fliers to give to some people over there, so we could spread the word. Let me know. 

Thanks
Michelle Ruiz
Chicago Super Show


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*WILL BE THERE* :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 25 2010, 10:52 PM~17890268
> *Hey you...whats up!
> *


u know me just takin care of business... :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Apr 15 2010, 11:13 PM~17209342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jul 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17958261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AMISTAD C.C. WILL BE THERE CARNAL !! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jul 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17958261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST TIME HOMIES... WE'RE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT THERE...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 4 2010, 06:50 PM~17960722
> *ALMOST TIME HOMIES... WE'RE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT THERE...
> *


cant wait


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jun 19 2010, 01:33 AM~17830240
> *whats the hop rules :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 5 2010, 11:33 AM~17963167
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sorry but Hollywood Kustom is doing all that you can give him a call the number is on the web site thanks Luis


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jul 5 2010, 11:16 PM~17969637
> *I'm sorry but Hollywood Kustom is doing all that you can give him a call the number is on the web site thanks Luis
> *


We need them posted on line so everybody can have access to them and find out if its going to be fair or what . Its only a month away and is too close for then to find out.
So if he got the rules that he is working with it, will be better posted on line . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    
You might be able to get more hoppers in.    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jul 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17958261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if im going to be here for that date so thats why i didn't want to preregister so just in case if i am here can i register at the door that same day LET ME KNOW


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 6 2010, 09:02 AM~17971721
> *We need them posted on line so everybody can have access to them and find out if its going to be fair or what . Its only a month away and is too close for then to find out.
> So if he got the rules that he is working with it, will be better posted on line . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You might be able to get more hoppers in.       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 6 2010, 11:08 AM~17971750
> *not sure if im going to be here for that date so thats why i didn't want to preregister so just in case if i am here can i register at the door that same day LET ME KNOW
> *


yes you can homie


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 6 2010, 09:02 AM~17971721
> *We need them posted on line so everybody can have access to them and find out if its going to be fair or what . Its only a month away and is too close for then to find out.
> So if he got the rules that he is working with it, will be better posted on line . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You might be able to get more hoppers in.       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The thing is, I dont have the rules finished yet. they will be finished in the next couple days, and then they will post them on the web site so everyone can see them. there pretty simple so theres plenty of time to get ready :biggrin: If anyone has questions about the hop you can call me at 708-345-8842 or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17986741
> *The thing is, I dont have the rules finished yet. they will be finished in the next couple days, and then they will post them on the web site so everyone can see them. there pretty simple so theres plenty of time to get  ready :biggrin: If anyone has questions about the hop you can call me at 708-345-8842 or e-mail me at [email protected]
> *


GENERAL RULES....
THESE RULES APPLY TO ALL CLASS,S


1) REGISTRATION CLOSES AT 11:00 AM
2)VEHICLES MUST HAVE ALL BODY PARTS INCLUDING FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS AND REINFORCEMENTS, ON TRUCKS REAR BUMPER IS OPTIONAL. ALL THESE PARTS MUST BE TIGHT! IF A BUMPER COMES OFF WHEN HOPPING YOU WILL BE STOPPED AND LAST MEASUREMENT BEFORE IT CAME OFF WILL BE YOUR NUMBER.
3) FOR SAFETY ALL BATTERIES,PUMPS, RACKS, GAS CAPS, BODY PARTS ETC. MUST BE SECURE!
4) NO GAS LEAKS ALLOWED, NO MAJOR OIL LEAKS.
5)ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT RADICAL DANCERS MUST DRIVE INTO HOP AREA ON ENGINES OWN POWER WHEN CALLED. NO ELECTRIC MOTORS. AFTER VEHICLE HOPS, DRIVING OUT IS OPTIONAL.
6)TIRE SIZE LIMIT IS 205/75/14
7)ONLY SWITCH MAN AND GROUND MAN ARE ALLOWED IN HOP AREA, ONCE IN HOP AREA AND BEFORE YOU START HOPPING ,IF YOU HAVE PROBLEMS, YOU CAN CALL IN OTHER PIT MEMBERS TO HELP FIX THE PROBLEM AND THEN HAVE 3 MIN. TO FIX THE PROBLEM.
8)VEHICLE MUST HAVE A GROUND DISCONNECT THATS EASY TO GET TO. OUTSIDE THE TRUNK IS RECOMMENDED. NO VICE GRIPS!
9)GROUND MAN CAN NOT TOUCH VEHICLE WHEN ITS HOPPING, UNLESS TO DISCONNECT GROUND OR IF CAR IS ROLLING OUT OF CONTROL IN WITCH CASE THE CAR WILL BE STOPPED. IF JUDGES THINK YOU DIDN'T GET ENOUGH TIME TO GET THE CAR HOPPING, THEY MAY ALLOW YOU TO REPOSITION THE CAR AND HOP AGAIN.
10)IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ENTRY IN YOUR CLASS YOU ARE STILL EXPECTED TO HOP OR DANCE VEHICLE TO ITS FULLEST.
11)IN THE EVENT OF A TIE COMPETITORS HAVE THE CHOICE OF A HOP OFF OR SPLIT THE PRIZE MONEY. IF THEY CANT AGREE ON THE CHOICE THEY WILL SPLIT THE PRIZE MONEY.
12)SUSPENSION LIMITERS AND CYLINDER RESTRAINERS (CHAINS, STRAPS, ETC.)ARE RECOMMENDED. EXPOSED CYLINDERS MUST BE CHAINED OR SHIELDED ON TOP WITH METAL AT LEAST 3/16 THICK.
13)ANY VEHICLE THAT DOESN'T PASS INSPECTION WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS.
14)REAR SUSPENSION HEIGHT CAN NOT CHANGE ONCE HOPPING.
15)VEHICLE CANT STICK. IF IT STICKS, THE LAST MEASUREMENT BEFORE IT STUCK WILL BE TAKEN.
16)NO PROTESTING ALLOWED.
17 ANY UNSPORTSMANLIKE CONDUCT BY THE CONTESTANT OR HIS CREW IS GROUNDS FOR DISQUALIFICATION.


CLASS RULES WILL FOLLOW IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

looks like a road trip is in order


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

man i wish i can make it... too many things goin on... have fun yall


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 18 2010, 03:34 PM~17826477
> *we be there gettin all the action :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :sprint:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 20 2010, 10:26 AM~17838266
> *I just hope they bring some of them fine ass HYNAS they have out
> there...there nothing out here worth looking at...hurting ass viejas,all
> apretadas creidas....
> *


I know its asking too mucho...i wonder if Ruthie Skye or Mz Sexia
estan available for this car show....


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 9 2010, 01:23 AM~17999221
> *I know its asking too mucho...i wonder if Ruthie Skye or Mz Sexia
> estan available for this car show....
> *


you never know who Streetlow is going to show up with


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

HOPPING (CLASS) RULES.....

TRUCK HOP) SINGLE AND DOUBLE, SAME CLASS. ANY THING GOES, ALL GENERAL RULES APPLY. SORRY THERE'S NOT ENOUGH CLASS'S TO SPLIT THIS CLASS UP.

SINGLE PUMP CAR) 3 PUMPS MAX. ONLY 1 PUMP TO THE FRONT, NO MORE THEN 10 BATTERIES, NO MORE THEN 34 INCH LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BOTTOM OF REAR BUMPER, FRONT MUST BE LOCKED UP WHEN MEASURED. LOWER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION, NO MORE THEN 1 1/2 INCH EXTENSION ALLOWED FOR LOWER TRAILING ARMS. ALL GENERAL RULES APPLY.

DOUBLE PUMP CAR) 4 PUMPS MAX. ONLY 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT, NO MORE THEN 14 BATTERIES, NO MORE THEN 38 INCH LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO THE BOTTOM OF REAR BUMPER, FRONT MUST BE LOCKED UP WHEN MEASURED. LOWER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION, NO MORE THEN 1 1/2 INCH EXTENSION ALLOWED FOR LOWER TRAILING ARMS. ALL GENERAL RULES APPLY.

RADICAL HOP SINGLE AND DOUBLE, SAME CLASS) 4 PUMPS MAX. OTHER WISE ANYTHING GOES. ALL GENERAL RULES APPLY.

DANCE CLASS, STREET AND RADICAL SAME CLASS) AGAIN,SORRY BUT THERE'S NOT ENOUGH CLASS'S TO SPLIT IT UP. YOU HAVE UP TO 90 SEC. TO DO YOUR MOVES. YOU DONT HAVE TO USE ALL 90 SEC. NO PENALTY FOR STOPPING BEFORE 90 SEC. ALL GENERAL RULES APPLY.

EXHIBITION) ANY VEHICLE THAT DOESN'T MEET ANY OF THESE CLASS'S OR RULES CAN STILL HOP. (EXHIBITION ONLY, NO PAY OUT) ALL SAFETY RULES APPLY.

IN THE EVENT THAT A CLASS IS A NO SHOW, TRUCK HOP, SINGLE AND DOUBLE OR DANCE CLASS, STREET AND RADICAL WILL BE SPLIT UP. IF THE NO SHOW IS ANY OTHER CLASS BESIDES TRUCK HOP OR DANCE, THE FLIP OF A COIN WILL DECIDE WHAT CLASS WILL BE SPLIT, WITH THE COMPETITORS OF THOSE CLASS'S CHOOSING HEADS OR TAILS.


this are the hoping rules for the Streetlow Super Show


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:wow: FRESNO CAR SHOW MALAGA PARK SEPT 11 BEST OF SH0W $1.000 559 270 5797


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jul 9 2010, 02:45 PM~18004411
> *:
> 
> you never know who Streetlow is going to show up with
> *


Q-vo Louie...this is Bernie(IMAGINATIONS) i wish too request for
Ruthie Skye,Tomasa,Chole,Mz Sexia,Jynx,Angela Gabriela and Loca
i'm not asking for much...just a small request (i hope Gilbert reads this)
ponte las pilas Gil...ready to get PEDOS con Louie....


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 11 2010, 05:23 PM~18017969
> *Q-vo Louie...this is Bernie(IMAGINATIONS) i wish too request for
> Ruthie Skye,Tomasa,Chole,Mz Sexia,Jynx,Angela Gabriela and Loca
> i'm not asking for much...just a small request (i hope Gilbert reads this)
> ...












maybe Gilbert will bring her if we are lucky


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 11 2010, 02:23 PM~18017969
> *Q-vo Louie...this is Bernie(IMAGINATIONS) i wish too request for
> Ruthie Skye,Tomasa,Chole,Mz Sexia,Jynx,Angela Gabriela and Loca
> i'm not asking for much...just a small request (i hope Gilbert reads this)
> ...



:biggrin: que pasa bernie


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 11 2010, 03:23 PM~18017969
> *Q-vo Louie...this is Bernie(IMAGINATIONS) i wish too request for
> Ruthie Skye,Tomasa,Chole,Mz Sexia,Jynx,Angela Gabriela and Loca
> i'm not asking for much...just a small request (i hope Gilbert reads this)
> ...


 :0 PINCHE BERNIE LOL....but i'll x2 on that haha :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jul 12 2010, 06:47 AM~18023232
> *:0 PINCHE BERNIE LOL....but i'll x2 on that haha  :biggrin:
> *


we can add devious syn also.... :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jul 11 2010, 09:35 PM~18021102
> *:biggrin:  que pasa bernie
> *


whats up spider....


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo+Jul 8 2010, 10:23 PM~17999221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK HOMIES, YOU ASKED AND YOU'LL RECEIVE...
SO FAR WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE & PAULINA" OUT TO CHITOWN...


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 15 2010, 12:41 AM~18051174
> *OK HOMIES, YOU ASKED AND YOU'LL RECEIVE...
> SO FAR WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE & PAULINA" OUT TO CHITOWN...
> 
> ...



  :around: :around: *KNOCKOUT* :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 15 2010, 01:41 AM~18051174
> *OK HOMIES, YOU ASKED AND YOU'LL RECEIVE...
> SO FAR WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE & PAULINA" OUT TO CHITOWN...
> 
> ...


now thats what im talking about


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 15 2010, 12:41 AM~18051174
> *OK HOMIES, YOU ASKED AND YOU'LL RECEIVE...
> SO FAR WE'RE BRINGING THE BEAUTIFUL "CHOLE & PAULINA" OUT TO CHITOWN...
> 
> ...


GRACIAS DIOSITO.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 8 2010, 11:23 PM~17999221
> *I know its asking too mucho...i wonder if Ruthie Skye or Mz Sexia
> estan available for this car show....
> *


none of these girls are coming out for the show. they said streetlow don't pay. :angry: 





































joanna angel


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

can you do the hop and the show?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 04:39 PM~18083783
> *can you do the hop and the show?
> *


yes you can but its two different entries thanks Luis


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

Ill take the one with the boxing gloves. hehe...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Can we still pre-reg and if so where?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 20 2010, 08:23 AM~18090912
> *Can we still pre-reg and if so where?
> *


go to the website www.chicagosupershow.com
you can pre-register and pay on line :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

[


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 22 2010, 09:32 PM~18118081
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Will be there!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 22 2010, 10:32 PM~18118081
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ma :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jul 22 2010, 11:22 PM~18118704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:0*


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 11 2010, 04:23 PM~18017969
> *Q-vo Louie...this is Bernie(IMAGINATIONS) i wish too request for
> Ruthie Skye,Tomasa,Chole,Mz Sexia,Jynx,Angela Gabriela and Loca
> i'm not asking for much...just a small request (i hope Gilbert reads this)
> ...



x 2


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 22 2010, 09:32 PM~18118081
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, otra west coast mamita...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 26 2010, 11:00 PM~18149988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that aint fair...getting teased like that


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 26 2010, 11:00 PM~18149988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE GUEROTA....


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

COUPLE WEEKS LEFT......


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 28 2010, 11:48 PM~18171240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


louie...mira... we might have chonga heading our way


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 30 2010, 01:12 AM~18181904
> *louie...mira... we might have chonga heading our way
> *


it would be nice to have her join us


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

just add to the show Pony Boy will be hosting the show and Los Nandaz will be hitting the stage


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

for all the clubs and solo riders lets bring out all the rides and malke this show a bad ass show lets support streetlow


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Aug 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18203384
> *for all the clubs and solo riders lets bring out all the rides and malke this show a bad ass show lets support streetlow
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: C.I.S WILL BE THERE . I WANT TO HOP THERE BUT I HAVE 1 BATT TOO MUCH OWELL ILL TAKE MY VAN THEN :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

how much is it at the door to put my car in


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Aug 2 2010, 02:36 AM~18204637
> *:yes:  :thumbsup: C.I.S WILL BE THERE . I WANT TO HOP THERE BUT I HAVE 1 BATT TOO MUCH OWELL ILL TAKE MY VAN THEN :biggrin:
> *


Just take one battery out bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

StreetLow Magazine will be doing photo shoots with Cars and Models Starting on Aug 12-16 in Chicago. If you know any interested models or you have a bad ass ride. Email them to us. If you have questions, please email...

[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks < -Add us for Updates, Cars, Shows, Models, Info....

www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine

www.twitter.com/streetlow

www.facebook.com/streetlow

www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv < -- Peep da Vids


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Aug 2 2010, 01:49 PM~18206677
> *how much is it at the door to put my car in
> *


It is $50 the day of the show.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Streetlow Magazine Registration

I know some people don't have the registration forms and are unable to print them out so here is an alternative. You can just write you name, phone number and email (if you have one) on paper and mail it in with the $40.00 money order. I will contact you and get the rest of your registration information over the phone. This way you can save money by getting the pre-registration price.

Mail the info to:

Chicago Super Show
P.O. Box 188
Hobart, In. 46342

Registration is also available at our web site ChicagoSuperShow.com

If you have any questions contact me at 219-942-1752

Thanks-Michelle CSS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 3 2010, 10:16 PM~18223045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE STUPID SHIT!! :angry:  WHO THE FUCK IS POSTING THIS FUCKED UP SHIT MAKING US AT STREETLOW LOOK BAD..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 2 2010, 04:35 PM~18209665
> *Just take one battery out bro  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah hollywood i can do that . and just use 9 batt to the head ill see if i have the cash to do both cars i hope thanks .


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 3 2010, 10:16 PM~18223045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish i was there to lick it clean :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Aug 4 2010, 08:40 AM~18225109
> *wish i was there to lick it clean :biggrin:
> *


damn bernie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Registration For the Chicago Super Show
We will be holding a final registration for the Per-Registration Price of $40.00 this Friday, August 6th

We will be at Burger King, located at 4060 Pulaski in Chicago right off of Expressway 55

During the hours of 4p.m. and 8p.m.

We will have registration forms for you to fill out. 

If you have any questions give us a call at 219-942-1752 or 219-805-7603

Luis & Michelle-CSS


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 4 2010, 02:30 PM~18228044
> *Registration For the Chicago Super Show
> We will be holding a final registration for the Per-Registration Price of $40.00 this Friday, August 6th
> 
> ...


we called today didnt get no answer


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

good info on the streetlow show right here
http://www.chicagosupershow.com/


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Aug 4 2010, 07:50 AM~18225180
> *damn bernie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's "cochino bernie"
whats up A&R


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

it was her idea and i took that picture


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS got something...WACHALE


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2010, 07:34 PM~18231178
> *we called today didnt get no answer
> *


 they called back a couple hours later.. 40 bucks to hop or 80 bucks to show n hop


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Aug 4 2010, 11:25 PM~18232756
> *it's "cochino bernie"
> whats up A&R
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 4 2010, 10:34 PM~18232824
> *it was her idea and i took that picture
> *


IT WAS HER IDEA TO POST IT HERE ON LAYITLOW AND MAKE US LOOK BAD?!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Aug 4 2010, 11:39 PM~18232857
> *IMAGINATIONS got something...WACHALE
> *


sic713 something????

tell midnight bigspook said wassup.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 5 2010, 04:00 PM~18238633
> *sic713 something????
> 
> tell midnight bigspook said wassup.
> *


ORALE


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*1/4 TANK OF GAS OR LESS!!!!*


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 6 2010, 09:25 PM~18248600
> *1/4 TANK OF GAS OR LESS!!!!
> *



this


they were being bitches at the rpm show at soldier field.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 6 2010, 09:25 PM~18248600
> *1/4 TANK OF GAS OR LESS!!!!
> *


why would it matter when the show is outside in the parking lot?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 8 2010, 02:24 PM~18257557
> *why would it matter when the show is outside in the parking lot?
> *


its the fire departments rules


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 5 2010, 02:44 PM~18237936
> *IT WAS HER IDEA TO POST IT HERE ON LAYITLOW AND MAKE US LOOK BAD?!!
> *


#1 rule in marketing....all publicity is good publicity!

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, personally I think it's a sexy picture in a cochino dirty kind of way!!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

whats the rules on the coolers?


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 9 2010, 03:13 PM~18265853
> *whats the rules on the coolers?
> *


and tents.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 9 2010, 04:13 PM~18265853
> *whats the rules on the coolers?
> *


Call me about this one. 219-942-1752


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 9 2010, 04:53 PM~18266264
> *and tents.
> *


We will have areas where you can set up your tents, for free.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

What time is load in?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Roll call


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 9 2010, 08:44 PM~18268375
> *What time is load in?
> *


doors open at 5:00am


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 9 2010, 11:05 PM~18270549
> *doors open at 5:00am
> *


:wave:
Nice meetin you today


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Aug 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18203384
> *for all the clubs and solo riders lets bring out all the rides and malke this show a bad ass show lets support streetlow
> *


 :uh: _WTF YOU THINK WE AL TRYING TO DO HERE :twak: SUPPORT STREETLOW TO THE FULLEST_


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ticket price? me and the wifee wanna come down


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrico+Aug 4 2010, 11:45 PM~18232387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

luis,

we are aloud to demo right?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 9 2010, 01:53 PM~18266264
> *and tents.
> *


u mean canopy s????? or u guys camping out a day earlier :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2010, 12:30 PM~18275197
> *u mean canopy s????? or u guys camping out a day earlier  :biggrin:
> *


Pinche Benny lol


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 10 2010, 11:31 AM~18275206
> *Pinche Benny lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 4 2010, 12:16 AM~18223045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never t hought taking a crap could look so sexy, lol


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 10 2010, 11:37 AM~18273882
> *ticket price? me and the wifee wanna come down
> *


the tickets are 35.00 at the door or go to the chicagosupershow.com for more info thanks


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Aug 10 2010, 02:23 PM~18275144
> *luis,
> 
> we are aloud to demo right?
> *


Yes you are you will be far from the stage


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

_*Can we just pay to have the canopys by our rides *_


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2010, 12:30 PM~18275197
> *u mean canopy s????? or u guys camping out a day earlier  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i'm already there waiting........ :cheesy: 


but i'm also at home working on the ride.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ALLMOST TIME, PACKING THE BAGS AND GETTING ON THE PLANE ON THURSDAY TO HEAD OUT TO CHITOWN.... :cheesy:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 10 2010, 10:39 AM~18275259
> *never t hought taking a crap could look so sexy, lol
> *


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Aug 10 2010, 03:55 PM~18276396
> *Can we just pay to have the canopys by our rides
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I was thinkin too. I dont want to have to set up away from the rides.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 10 2010, 12:13 AM~18270649
> *:wave:
> Nice meetin you today
> 
> *


Nice to meet you too. Thanks for registering. See you there.

Michelle-CSS


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Aug 10 2010, 04:55 PM~18276396
> *Can we just pay to have the canopys by our rides
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's not about the money. We want to make sure no tents blow and hit someones car and also want to be able to take nice pictures of the whole lot full of cars. Especially for the ones that will be in Streetlow Magazine.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 10 2010, 09:09 PM~18279955
> *No, it's not about the money.  We want to make sure no tents blow and hit someones car and also want to be able to take nice pictures of the whole lot full of cars.  Especially for the ones that will be in Streetlow Magazine.
> *


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 10 2010, 01:59 PM~18275412
> *Yes you are you will be far from the stage
> *



thanks Luis


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 10 2010, 03:41 PM~18277189
> *:roflmao: i'm already there waiting........ :cheesy:
> but i'm also at home working on the ride.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't wait wish the work week was over already :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Aug 11 2010, 09:18 AM~18283495
> *Can't wait wish the work week was over already :biggrin:
> *


x715........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Aug 11 2010, 09:24 AM~18283533
> *x715........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_Weeks dragging_ :angry:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone know a good spot to watch the Raider vs. Cowboys game in Chicago. I will be flying in that day.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 11 2010, 09:25 AM~18283540
> *Weeks dragging :angry:
> *


fuck you know it i never seen a week drag so long.....cant wait to meet you homies in chicago bro......


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE HOMEBOY MAD_@Aug 7 2010, 12:24 AM~18250382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Can we register a car the day of show


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 11 2010, 09:41 PM~18288502
> *Can we register a car the day of show
> *


Yes

I believe its $50 the day of.....




check 
http://chicagosupershow.com/


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

hno: hno:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 11 2010, 08:41 PM~18288502
> *Can we register a car the day of show
> *


WHATS UP BRO YOU GOING TO BE THERE ......


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Aug 11 2010, 11:45 AM~18284459
> *Anyone know a good spot to watch the Raider vs. Cowboys game in Chicago. I will be flying in that day.
> *



Some good spots i been to .


http://www.stretchrunchicago.com/

http://www.joesbar.com/

http://www.motherhubbardschicago.com/

Or you could hit up wrigleyville on clark street.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ecalderon,* bibbs*


Whats up big dawg.You ready for the show?


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Will there b plenty of room for trucks and trailers to park do we have to pay for them seperate if so how much


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Aug 12 2010, 11:19 AM~18291862
> *Will there b plenty of room for trucks and trailers to park do we have to pay for them seperate if so how much
> *


We have a spot for you to park cars/trucks with trailers hooked to them, for free. Other support vehicles will have to park across the street, we just won't have enough room. I think the fee is about $16.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 3 2010, 11:16 PM~18223045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 12 2010, 08:39 AM~18291982
> *We have a spot for you to park cars/trucks with trailers hooked to them, for free.  Other support vehicles will have to park across the street, we just won't have enough room.  I think the fee is about $16.
> *


Cool good to hear :biggrin:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can I use the Pre reg form to fill out and bring w so I won't have to feel any out there and just pay day of show price :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Aug 12 2010, 07:06 AM~18291490
> *WHATS UP BRO YOU GOING TO BE THERE ......
> *


cant miss bro ill be there


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

any word on the coolers can we take some are they going to be checking them?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Aug 12 2010, 12:49 PM~18292435
> *Can I use the Pre reg form to fill out and bring w so I won't have to feel any out there and just pay day of show price  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, if anyone wants to print out the form or if you have one we passed out, fill it out at home and pick your Category and Classification off the internet, then you can just pay and that will move things along faster.

We will have extra registrations forms there for anyone who needs them.

Michelle


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Aug 12 2010, 01:16 PM~18292638
> *any word on the coolers can we take some are they going to be checking them?
> *



Give us a call... 219-942-1752


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

What's up cholow! this is traing day ha ha!!!! can't wait for the show loko!
I spoked with manuel from streetlow last weekend in California,he said it was going to be on! :thumbsup:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 12 2010, 05:01 PM~18292525
> *cant miss bro ill be there
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

COOLERS si o' no :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 12 2010, 05:32 PM~18295153
> *COOLERS  si o' no :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Ya estoy listo 4 this big show !!!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 12 2010, 03:32 PM~18295153
> *COOLERS  si o' no :biggrin:
> *


Pa ti si solo q la traigas llenas de chelas :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Q onda R.O.VILLE , see u guys saturday


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Almost there!!!


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 12 2010, 04:44 PM~18295705
> *Q onda R.O.VILLE , see u guys saturday
> *


Orale..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

What motel is everybody staying at? We're here at the Denver airport coming from Cali,Gilbert,Issac and I should be in Chitown by 10:00 pm tonite.. What's a good place to stay at?


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 12 2010, 05:32 PM~18295153
> *COOLERS  si o' no :biggrin:
> *


:run: llet tnod ksa tnod :run:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 12 2010, 07:27 PM~18296052
> *What motel is everybody staying at? We're here at the Denver airport coming from Cali,Gilbert,Issac and I should be in Chitown by 10:00 pm tonite.. What's a good place to stay at?
> *


u can come stop by the shop close to midway airport we chill till the mornings


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 12 2010, 05:27 PM~18296052
> *What motel is everybody staying at? We're here at the Denver airport coming from Cali,Gilbert,Issac and I should be in Chitown by 10:00 pm tonite.. What's a good place to stay at?
> *


if u fly into midway airport theres a few hotels there,dont know their prices but thats a good spot to stay at.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 12 2010, 11:01 AM~18292525
> *cant miss bro ill be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 12 2010, 05:23 PM~18296021
> *Almost there!!!
> *


Try this Hotel

American best
5001 west 79th st. 
Burbank, il
(708) 581-7390 
79st and Cicero. 
Group rate:ROLLERZ ONLY 
To get the dicount. $75 with taxes.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dox3k-hSwow?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dox3k-hSwow?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18298599
> *Try this Hotel
> 
> American best
> ...


thanks brotha i need a room bad. i live far


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

Headin that way tomorrow morn can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_TGIF.....closer to show time!_ :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Aug 13 2010, 06:48 AM~18300093
> *Headin that way tomorrow morn can't wait :biggrin:
> *


Have a safe ride homie


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 13 2010, 07:36 AM~18300508
> *Have a safe ride homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18298599
> *Try this Hotel
> 
> American best
> ...





CHANGE OF PLANS SORRY GUYS.....

CARLTON INN. 773-582-0900
4944 S Archer Ave
Chicago, IL 60632
Archer and Pulaski


$79.00 a night...best rate for a room in the CITY limits :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Aug 13 2010, 03:56 PM~18302974
> *CHANGE OF PLANS SORRY GUYS.....
> 
> CARLTON INN.  773-582-0900
> ...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Aug 13 2010, 01:56 PM~18302974
> *CHANGE OF PLANS SORRY GUYS.....
> 
> CARLTON INN.  773-582-0900
> ...


GOOD CRUSING STREET BOTH OF THEM ARCHER N PULASKI


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

SOCIOS STL cc LEAVING TOMORROW


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 12 2010, 09:36 AM~18291610
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Ecalderon, bibbs
> Whats up big dawg.You ready for the show?
> *


Think so took everything apart cleaned it and put it back togther....


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

STREETSTYLE CENTRAL IL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...................................


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

SomosunO Will be there


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

I will be there  

And does anybody have a oldsmobile cutlass 2 door or 4 door that has or had rust in your trunk that needed to be fixed? If so how did you go about fixing it?


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Aug 13 2010, 09:59 PM~18305592
> *STREETSTYLE CENTRAL IL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...................................
> *


CRUIZIN IN STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WE NEED MORE HOPPERS TO COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 14 2010, 05:40 AM~18306946
> *
> 
> WE NEED MORE HOPPERS TO COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :yes: Bring out the hoppers midwest


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

130 miles more 2 get to chicago


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

final preps somouno milwaukee leaving at midnight we bring it all out :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

The Outfit C.C. will be there. 
see u guys early.


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 14 2010, 05:40 AM~18306946
> *
> 
> WE NEED MORE HOPPERS TO COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wish mine could compete :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 14 2010, 07:40 AM~18306946
> *
> 
> WE NEED MORE HOPPERS TO COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they will prob stick trucks with cars like they always do.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TOGETHER C.C. Will be there at midnight lined up ready for a good time.


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Aug 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18308224
> *TOGETHER C.C. Will be there at midnight lined up ready for a good time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 14 2010, 01:53 PM~18308085
> *they will prob stick trucks with cars like they always do.
> *



Five Classes

1. Truck Single & Double Pump
2. Car & Truck Dance
3. Car Single Pump
4. Car Double Pump
5. Radical

1st place $700 2nd place $200 3rd place $100


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

got a quick ????? were not abkle to show our ride do to some prob. can we sell our pre -reg spot or we loose it ? or if somebosy needs an extra spot let us know well give u our spot.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 14 2010, 06:11 PM~18309568
> *got a quick ????? were not abkle to show our ride do to some prob. can we sell our pre -reg spot or we loose it ? or if somebosy needs an extra spot let us know well give u our spot.
> *


You can do either one of these things

1 Come pick up you wristbands and use them anyway or

2 Yes you can put a different car in the place of the one you pre-registered. Just use the name you pre-registered under and then we will switch the car info. It's up to you if you sell it or give it away.

Michelle


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn... wish i could afford to get to this show tomorrow.. just cant swing the $70 to get my wife and i in no matter how bad we wanna.. hour and a half away ready to drive but cant get tickets.. fuck


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

gettn ready were leaven at 1 still alot 2 do


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

What's the line looking like. We on the way.


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

ANIMOSITY - 60 miles and countin!!!!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 14 2010, 07:15 PM~18310468
> *damn... wish i could afford to get to this show tomorrow.. just cant swing the $70 to get my wife and i in no matter how bad we wanna.. hour and a half away ready to drive but cant get tickets.. fuck
> *


i feel ya on that one,but i might still go up there and check it out. i really want to


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS STL CHAPTER REP


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Outta Control from Saginaw MI holding it down in Chi Town...


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

want to give props to streetlow & organisers for a bad ass show and also for bringing a big event that chicago hasn't had in a long time, had bad ass day and fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Nice car show lots of cars and lots of ass walking around. Even the one that got arrested for showing some pussy


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 15 2010, 11:24 PM~18318656
> *Nice car show lots of cars and lots of ass walking around. Even the one that got arrested for showing some pussy
> *


Mustve missed that one unless its the same girl who was dancing in the trunk and fell and cut her arm wide open.


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Props to cholow and everyone else who helped make a good show. Does anyone have pix posted yet?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

any pics for those that didnt make it?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 16 2010, 06:49 AM~18320032
> *any pics for those that didnt make it?
> *


x2, where they at?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 15 2010, 11:32 PM~18319278
> *Mustve missed that one unless its the same girl who was dancing in the trunk and fell and cut her arm wide open.
> *


yup got it on video they carried her out like a chicken wing ass up face down :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 16 2010, 08:28 AM~18321185
> *yup got it on video they carried her out like a chicken wing ass up face down :biggrin:
> *


Post up the vid, bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 15 2010, 09:24 PM~18318656
> *Nice car show lots of cars and lots of ass walking around. Even the one that got arrested for showing some pussy
> *


 :wow: Pics?


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

more to come :biggrin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

SOCIOS STL WANTS TO THANK ALL STREETLOW CREW FOR ANOTHER GOOD ASS SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

wheres my ss brothers rides at?


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

great show glad i made it :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 16 2010, 08:28 AM~18321185
> *yup got it on video they carried her out like a chicken wing ass up face down :biggrin:
> *


Yea I want to see the video too, even though I seen her get throwing in the patty wagon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Aug 16 2010, 09:38 AM~18321269
> *SOCIOS STL WANTS TO THANK ALL STREETLOW CREW FOR ANOTHER GOOD ASS SHOW  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 16 2010, 10:31 AM~18321213
> *Post up the vid, bro!  :biggrin:
> *



I wanna see the vid.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

anyone got pics of the hop or vid


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

I just want to say Thank You to all the people who put this together -especially Luis and Michelle and the whole StreeetLow org. !!!!!! Great Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 16 2010, 03:44 PM~18323600
> *I just want to say Thank You to all the people who put this together -especially Luis and Michelle and the whole StreeetLow org. !!!!!! Great Job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


x 100


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: StreetStyleChicago, flaco78, pittstyle81

WUZ UP HOMIES, POST SOME PICS, I DIDN'T HAVE MY CAMERA.


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 16 2010, 02:34 PM~18324112
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: StreetStyleChicago, flaco78, pittstyle81
> 
> ...


early morn SS move in


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 16 2010, 01:44 PM~18323600
> *I just want to say Thank You to all the people who put this together -especially Luis and Michelle and the whole StreeetLow org. !!!!!! Great Job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *




X10000000000000000000000000000000

TTT for Streetlow,Louie,Michelle, and the rest of the organizers that made this happen.
Louie,Michelle,


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

CHOLE!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :naughty: :naughty: :run: :run: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 16 2010, 09:36 AM~18321255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tx flavor on a chi town ride..
came out good.. anymore pics of this.. need them for my collection


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 16 2010, 04:20 PM~18323351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 04:22 PM~18324650
> *tx flavor on a chi town ride..
> came out good.. anymore pics of this.. need them for my collection
> *


i got a few of that one and the scarface regal. i'll post them up to ur paint thread


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 01:54 PM~18324320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: love me some chole


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 16 2010, 08:36 AM~18321255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pics,


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Aug 16 2010, 02:50 PM~18324281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 tall,slim and hot ruca .very sexy legs :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 16 2010, 04:14 PM~18325154
> *i got a few of that one and the scarface regal. i'll post them up to ur paint thread
> *


thanks homie


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 16 2010, 11:36 AM~18322942
> *I wanna see the vid.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 15 2010, 10:32 PM~18319278
> *Mustve missed that one unless its the same girl who was dancing in the trunk and fell and cut her arm wide open.
> *


Ouch. like bone showing wide open???


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

My family and i had a good time even after all the bullshit we went through with the reservations at the hotel and the parking at the show. Other than that THANKS streetlow for having a bad ass show. It was well worth it.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Great show .. I took my 1st place back to Saginaw MI 
Thank Again, oooooooccccccc


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f155/riddler93/street%20low/streetlow211.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f155/riddler93/street%20low/streetlow212.jpg


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

nice pics guys


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3+Aug 15 2010, 11:24 PM~18318656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't get the pussy vid, but i did get this one.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 16 2010, 08:27 PM~18326471
> *didn't get the pussy vid, but i did get this one.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

:naughty:

:boink:


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

this show wuz bad ass hope they cum back next year


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 16 2010, 08:32 PM~18326530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
Congrats guys :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Aug 16 2010, 03:50 PM~18324281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOLLA BILL KEEPS GOOD COMPANY :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 16 2010, 05:27 PM~18326471
> *didn't get the pussy vid, but i did get this one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice. Next time get in closer :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 16 2010, 05:32 PM~18326530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Paulina had a see-through thing going on. Hot. Any more of her???


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Aug 16 2010, 07:52 PM~18327555
> *:wow: Paulina had a see-through thing going on. Hot. Any more of her???
> *




:yes:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

Whats up Matt "Riddler" thanks for letting us stay at your pad.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Aug 16 2010, 08:52 PM~18328347
> *Whats up Matt "Riddler" thanks for letting us stay at your pad.
> *




anytime bro glad u made it back to tenn safe


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOHHHH WEEEEEEEEEE LOOK AT THAT TOGETHER LINE UP LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!!!! KEEP KEEPING IT TOGETHER IN CHI TOWN MY BROTHERS

ART :thumbsup:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 16 2010, 07:44 PM~18328243
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


I seen so much great coverage. So many great low lows and I think this pic just did it. Now I really regret not going.  Looks like it was a great show. Greats pics from all so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres some more. Got others of her showing more but cant post them up. Still wanna see somos1reyes video.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Aug 16 2010, 03:50 PM~18324281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :naughty: :h5:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*ON BEHALF OF STREETSTYLE C.C., I'D LIKE TO THANK STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR A GREAT SHOW! A SPECIAL THANKS TO LUIS AND MICHELLE FOR ALL THIER HARD WORK! CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!* :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18326396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS THANX FOR SHARING! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

met alot of great people! everyone was nice. Havent shown in Chicago for a magazine show since LRM in 2000. that I can remember. Awesome show. I dont care how hot it was.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Aug 16 2010, 08:49 PM~18327523
> *:wow:  Nice. Next time get in closer  :biggrin:
> *


I tried, but the closer i got the more it started to smell like fish.


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 17 2010, 03:15 AM~18330225
> *I tried, but the closer i got the more it started to smell like fish.
> *




did you see her strings hangin out her pussy too?

maybe next time she won't be on her rag


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Aug 17 2010, 02:46 AM~18330266
> *did you see her strings hangin out her pussy too?
> 
> maybe next time  she won't be on her rag
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18329404
> *Heres some more. Got others of her showing more but cant post them up. Still wanna see somos1reyes video.
> 
> *



PM them to me and I'll post them up.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

*Any word on how StreetLow did with the show??

Whether they made a nice profit, and plan on coming back? :dunno:*


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Aug 17 2010, 01:46 AM~18330266
> *did you see her strings hangin out her pussy too?
> 
> maybe next time  she won't be on her rag
> *


AHAHAHA....... I SEEN THAT 2 BUT NO PICS ON MY END..


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

WE've always said it- the Midwest is still alive and WELL!!!!! TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 17 2010, 04:18 PM~18334894
> *THATS WHATS UP HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 16 2010, 02:33 PM~18322913
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics!
my nephew disappeared on us for aqhile now i see where he was wachin the girls in these pics


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

anybody know what issues the chicago show is gonna be in?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 17 2010, 03:42 PM~18335109
> *anybody know what issues the chicago show is gonna be in?
> *



it will most likely be like 5-6 months from now. they have the barrio party in the newest issue and that took place in november. im not sure but i think street low is bi monthly


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 17 2010, 03:18 PM~18334894
> *WE've always said it- the Midwest is still alive and WELL!!!!! TTT!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


X 2 HOMMIE. LOWRIDING IN CHITOWN WILL NEVER DIE. LET'S KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THIS BAD ASS SHOW . BUMP TO LUI, MICHELLE AND STREETLOW ORG. EVERYTHING WAS PLANNED TOO PERFECTION. :wow: :wow: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Aug 17 2010, 05:05 PM~18335369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 tight pics of my car in this set the smile now cry later skulls on the trunk and the side shote of the patternz....   ......and i brought a trophy back to wisconsin.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.MAGIC_@Aug 17 2010, 06:27 PM~18336227
> *X 2 HOMMIE. LOWRIDING IN CHITOWN WILL NEVER DIE. LET'S KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  TO THIS BAD ASS SHOW . BUMP TO LUI, MICHELLE AND STREETLOW ORG. EVERYTHING WAS PLANNED TOO PERFECTION. :wow:  :wow:  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


x715....it was well worth the wait after lowrider cancelled im glad they did just made this one even better if you guys come back next year im sure there will be even more support.....


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I gotta admit........my enthusiasm for some of these shows had dwindled down pretty good. It was a last minute decision for me to roll up there with my homie Core. Damn, am i glad i did!! It turned out to be one of the best and most fun shows that i can remember in a looooong time. The weather, the atmosphere, the location......and oh yes, the WOMEN!!!! It was an all around, damn gooooood show!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

THANKS LUIS AND MICHELLE FOR INVITING ME TO JUDGE THE HOP FOR THE STREET LOW CHICAGO SUPER SHOW. I HAD A GREAT TIME , BESIDES GETTING A FLAT TIRE. ALOT OF NICE CARS SHOWED UP, ALOT OF HOPPERS TOO. JOE FROM DESIGNS WAS HITTIN SOME BIG INCHS. SPEACIAL THANKS TO CCE AND CLINT FOR BRINGING 3 CARS FROM LOUISVILLE AND PUTTIN ON A KICK ASS SHOW GREAT JOB CLINT:thumbsup: IM SURE I SPEAK FOR ALOT OF CHICAGO LOWRIDERS WHEN I SAY I HOPE YOU DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 17 2010, 05:42 PM~18335109
> *anybody know what issues the chicago show is gonna be in?
> *


THe dude told me probably 2 issues :dunno:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 17 2010, 03:18 PM~18334894
> *WE've always said it- the Midwest is still alive and WELL!!!!! TTT!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


X2
Gracias streetlow ,luis and michelle for this show.So many turn dows by other shows we finaly got streetlow here.Shout out to our very own ecalderon-photographer- and the rest of streetlow photographers for busting theire ass to get some of the shows models in action and capture la cultura.

2011 STREETLOW O QUE


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

We would like to thank the lowrider community for coming out and supporting us. You helped us prove that the Midwest is a powerful force in the lowrider movement, which we are proud members of.

We would also like to thank Gilbert and the Streetlow Magazine team. They are a bunch of great guys that we are now proud to call our friends. And, we had a blast with Paulina and Chole. These guys came in and worked their butts off to give us a great-professional show. And they are doing it for the love of the lowrider movement. So make sure you show them the love and support back that they gave us. 

This show was a dream of ours and we can't thank all of you enough for helping us to make it come true.

*So, we are giving you the heads up now...Start working on your cars, cause we will be back next year.*
Luis & Michelle Ruiz


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is a list of the cars that won and did not pick up their trophies.

*1960s Original 3rd Place #257

Import 4 Door Mild 3rd Place #198

1970s Street 3rd Place #289

Bombs Street 3rd Place #38

1950s Street 3rd Place #182

Truck Full Size Street 3rd Place #171

30 & 40s Car 3rd Place #266

Bombs Original 2nd Place #18

Motorcycles Cruisers Street 2nd Place #45

Trucks Mini Full 2nd Place #320 

2000s Custom 1st Place #353*
If you are one of the winners contact me at 219-942-1752 and we can make arrangements to meet. 

Michelle


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 08:49 PM~18337597
> *
> So, we are giving you the heads up now...Start working on your cars, cause we will be back next year.
> Luis & Michelle Ruiz</span>
> *


good to hear. the show season for chicago is almost over so the work can begin. :cheesy: 
next year i hope to get a trophy.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 09:49 PM~18337597
> *
> We would like to thank the lowrider community for coming out and supporting us.  You helped us prove that the Midwest is a powerful force in the lowrider movement, which we are proud members of.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah :h5:
Id like to thank you guys for helping organize this show, and puttin Chi-Town and the Midwest back on center stage.  

Cant wait for next year.


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 17 2010, 07:50 PM~18338281
> *Hell yeah :h5:
> Id like to thank you guys for helping organize this show, and puttin Chi-Town and the Midwest back on center stage.
> 
> ...



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 07:57 PM~18337694
> *Here is a list of the cars that won and did not pick up their trophies.
> 
> 1960s Original 3rd Place #257
> ...


i am 320 i called you already do u still want me 2 call u again?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Aug 17 2010, 01:46 AM~18330266
> *did you see her strings hangin out her pussy too?
> 
> maybe next time  she won't be on her rag
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 08:49 PM~18337597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 07:49 PM~18337597
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait till next year :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 08:23 PM~18337991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 07:49 PM~18337597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First of all on behalf of Streetlow Magazine we would like to thank Luis & Michelle for bringing us out and letting us be part of this beautiful Midwest Streetlowriding Movement, which was shown to everyone this past Sunday that it's alive & happening..  

And to all the Car Clubs and Chicago Gente for all the good love & great hospitality, this is one thing we all talked about on the plane on our way back to Califas...

So once again to everyone in the Midwest Streetlowriding Movement, a huge gracias from us at Streetlow Magazine, Gilbert, I (Pauly), Chole, Paulina, Richard, Manuel, Morgan, John, Issac, Tyrone, Robert, Mario, Pedro and Rob..... See you all next year!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like it was a great turn out


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 18 2010, 12:47 AM~18340180
> *First of all on behalf of Streetlow Magazine we would like to thank Luis & Michelle for bringing us out and letting us be part of this beautiful Midwest Streetlowriding Movement, which was shown to everyone this past Sunday that it's alive & happening..
> 
> And to all the Car Clubs and Chicago Gente for all the good love & great hospitality, this is one thing we all talked about on the plane on our way back to Califas...
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Aug 18 2010, 03:25 AM~18340939
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


X217 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Gracias Streetlow ,Luis and Michelle *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 18 2010, 12:47 AM~18340180
> *First of all on behalf of Streetlow Magazine we would like to thank Luis & Michelle for bringing us out and letting us be part of this beautiful Midwest Streetlowriding Movement, which was shown to everyone this past Sunday that it's alive & happening..
> 
> And to all the Car Clubs and Chicago Gente for all the good love & great hospitality, this is one thing we all talked about on the plane on our way back to Califas...
> ...


 :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Aug 18 2010, 12:13 AM~18338603
> *i am 320 i called you already do u still want me 2 call u again?
> *


No, I have your info and trophy set aside. I just posted all of them so everyone could see.

Michelle


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 06:49 PM~18337597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOCIOS STL WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR FOR SURE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 17 2010, 10:47 PM~18340180
> *First of all on behalf of Streetlow Magazine we would like to thank Luis & Michelle for bringing us out and letting us be part of this beautiful Midwest Streetlowriding Movement, which was shown to everyone this past Sunday that it's alive & happening..
> 
> And to all the Car Clubs and Chicago Gente for all the good love & great hospitality, this is one thing we all talked about on the plane on our way back to Califas...
> ...


SOCIOS STL SAY GRACIAS TO ALL STREETLOW CREW IT FELT LIKE HOME :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Already thinkin bout next years show!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 18 2010, 12:22 PM~18342802
> *Already thinkin bout next years show!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2
:h5:

love your ride by the way. you got the fleetwood side trim custom made for your ride?


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 16 2010, 06:32 PM~18326530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

so how long before we have a date to do a streetlow countdown?

can't wait till next year!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 18 2010, 04:50 PM~18345081
> *so how long before we have a date to do a streetlow countdown?
> 
> can't wait till next year!
> *


X2. I will definitely plan my summer around that date.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:biggrin: ORALE STREETLOW, LUIS AND MICHELLE ON A GREAT SHOW!
IT LIVED UP TO ITS NAME AS THE CHICAGO SUPER SHOW!!!! :thumbsup: 
CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! FINALLY THINK I HAVE MY COMPUTER FIXED SO ILL BE POSTING PICS SOON.


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 18 2010, 11:52 AM~18343034
> *X2
> :h5:
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, that trim is factory as far as I know. It came like that. I did remove and fill the factory trim that goes down the middle section of the side though.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 18 2010, 11:18 PM~18348925
> *Thanks bro, that trim is factory as far as I know. It came like that. I did remove and fill the factory trim that goes down the middle section of the side though.
> *


nIce, I dont think Ive ever seen that year with that trim, I thought they started it in the 80s.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 17 2010, 08:49 PM~18337597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: cant wait 4 next year


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 16 2010, 01:58 PM~18323149
> *anyone got pics of the hop or vid
> *


I got you


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 16 2010, 05:32 PM~18325340
> *nice pics,
> *


Thanks brotha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

I couldnt take vids of the rest of the hop cause everytime I went out of the hoppping pit the rent-a-cops wouldnt let me back in to video the other cars!!!   :rant:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 18 2010, 10:59 PM~18349795
> *I couldnt take vids of the rest of the hop cause everytime I went out of the hoppping pit the rent-a-cops wouldnt let me back in to video the other cars!!!     :rant:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

A CAR SHOW PLUS A AIR SHOW (THE BLUE ANGELS)....GOD BLESS AMERICA & OUR SOLDIERS


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

JUAN & HIS CLUB MUCH LOVE MY BROTHERS


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

PINCHE BETO


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

MY BOY GALLO COOL ASS DUDE & HIS BROTHER MAIRO


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

THE TOP DOG OF HOPPING :worship: JOE


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Aug 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18328243
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 She is a little hot tamale !! :wow:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: latinwarrior13, GarciaJ100, DOUGHBOY1117, Southside01, granpa


sup JOE


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Aug 19 2010, 09:08 AM~18351439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that a tampon, please tell me its not :barf: nice ass but damn way to zoom in and kill it lmao


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:yessad: MUY COCHINA :barf:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss231/rollnlo84olds/streetlow/StreetLow81510
072.jpg
























































































































:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Aug 19 2010, 08:08 AM~18351439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That ruca has no class.She walked up in the show and thought she was going to take the show ha ha ha typical for the gringa ha ha .I saw alot of kids around the show .What she pulled was not cool :0


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Aug 19 2010, 05:59 PM~18355679
> *That ruca has no class.She walked up in the show and thought she was going to take the show ha ha ha typical for the gringa ha ha .I saw alot of kids around the show .What she pulled was not cool  :0
> *


She was arrested too for what she did bro.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 19 2010, 07:36 PM~18355925
> *She was arrested too for what she did bro.
> *


Did she pull out the bloody squid and start slappin people in the face. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Aug 19 2010, 01:12 AM~18350332
> *A CAR SHOW PLUS A AIR SHOW (THE BLUE ANGELS)....GOD BLESS AMERICA & OUR SOLDIERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cali, THEBOXX, MR.MAGIC, BigBlue64...what up fammm.......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> [/quo
> does that chick have toilet paper hanging out of her ass or is she on her rag either way that's :barf: :sprint:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Aug 19 2010, 05:36 PM~18355925
> *She was arrested too for what she did bro.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> > [/quo
> > does that chick have toilet paper hanging out of her ass or is she on her rag either way that's :barf: :sprint:
> 
> 
> That is nasty as fuck :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mi chile1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I missed the biggest show todo por andar de pedo fuck it maybe next year el chile will make it out their show on sunday i'll be their with my together homies


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

The following is a link to the story about Sunday's Lowrider show.http://gozamos.com/2010/08/lowriding-at-soldier-field/Thank you,Carlos Acevedo


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi chile1_@Aug 19 2010, 09:46 PM~18356972
> * I missed the biggest show todo por andar de pedo fuck it maybe next year el chile will make it out their show on sunday i'll be their with my together homies
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi chile1_@Aug 19 2010, 10:46 PM~18356972
> * I missed the biggest show todo por andar de pedo fuck it maybe next year el chile will make it out their show on sunday i'll be their with my together homies
> *


 :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 19 2010, 09:07 PM~18357713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up Luis? I'm lovin this billboard pic....


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 20 2010, 12:10 AM~18358473
> *The following is a link to the story about Sunday's Lowrider show.http://gozamos.com/2010/08/lowriding-at-soldier-field/Thank you,Carlos Acevedo
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Aug 19 2010, 10:23 PM~18358652
> *:twak:
> *


ssupppppppppppppppp joey


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice pics raza


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I had great time !!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Aug 19 2010, 09:08 AM~18351439
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Only at Streetlow :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

vids


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 20 2010, 03:36 PM~18363978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PIC


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: StreetStyleChicago, SUENOS DIVINOS, mi chile1

:wave: uffin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Check out this page for coverage of the Streetlow Chicago SuperShow!*

http://gozamos.com/2010/08/lowriding-at-soldier-field/


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 20 2010, 04:00 PM~18364169
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: StreetStyleChicago, SUENOS DIVINOS, mi chile1
> 
> ...


Q-vo! Having some computer issues. But i'll have some pics for the Streetstyle Family soon.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 20 2010, 04:04 PM~18364207
> *Q-vo! Having some computer issues. But i'll have some pics for the Streetstyle Family soon.
> *


got any for The Outfit? :happysad: 

good to see uz guyz. going to andys tonite?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 20 2010, 05:02 PM~18364183
> *Check out this page for coverage of the Streetlow Chicago SuperShow!
> 
> http://gozamos.com/2010/08/lowriding-at-soldier-field/
> *


they got nice vids and pics of the whole show THNX FOR SHARING IT HOMIE


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

I found this cool articale on lowriding

Lowriding In America

The lowrider culture in America today has mistakenly become increasingly associated with gang violence and crime. In actuality, lowriding culture is a form of expressive art which works to unify the Latino community through the celebration of pride in culture and heritage.

Stereotypes exist as a result of the media, law enforcement agencies, and conservative America. These stereotypes have their basis in gangs and crime, but cover a wide, abstract range of concepts. People today base these concepts upon what is portrayed by-TV. and films, the actions of law enforcement agents, and the opinion of community leaders (conservative America).

The film industry has used movies such as Boyz In Da Hood and Friday to depict lowriders as drug dealers and gang members. In one particular scene out of Boyz In Da Hood, "Big Worm" (the neighborhood drug supplier) pulls up in his sparkly-green '64 Impala and flicks a switch, thus lowering his car. Drawing from the sensationalism of these two lifestyles, the movie writers are able to grab the audience's attention by offering a glimpse into these bad-boy lifestyles. 

For lowriders, cruising has been a traditional-pastime. But the prevalent stereotypes existent in this society have led to widespread efforts attempting to ban this tradition. Charging that the lowrider drivers attract drug peddlers and gang activity,and create massive traffic problems when cruising, many cities across the Southwest have taken action to ban cruising (). In cities like Modesto (whose cruising strip was immortalized by George Lucas' film American Graffiti), and Palm Springs, cruising has become regulated through different methods. An ordinance enforced in many towns is one that prohibits cars from passing the same spot in the road more than once every four hours. Aside from being fined, cars can also be towed and impounded for months on in ().

Complaints about the cruising in some cities have been brought on by the merchants and residents located on the cruising strips. In Modesto, merchants and residents claim that cruising is ruining their neighborhood. On the weekends, due to traffic jams,business on the McHenry strip drops by up to 30% (cite).

However, cruising is a form of unification amongst the lowrider community. This pastime has traditionally been a major part of the lowrider culture, allowing the driver to show off his work of art and see other works as well. Cruising has been a way for those of the lowriding community to join together and celebrate. Although some merchants in Modesto claim the loss of business due to cruising, others claim a loss due to the lack of it. The cruising ban in some cities has hurt the businesses dependent on the crowds for their survival. Along with the new cruising ordinances passed in Palm Springs has come, financial ruin for small business owners dependent on tourism, No longer the scene during spring break, college and high school kids have decided to pump their money into Lake Havasu (LA Times).

Unity is perhaps the most important aspect of this community. This is seen through the unity that lowrirders seek in the mutual pride of their car, lifestyle, tradition, and culture. Nation-wide car shows are held in every small town in which a lowrider can be found, and if one is not held nearby, that lowrider has no objection to driving several miles to show off his "ranfla." Main attractions at the sponsored events include car hopping, (using hydraulic pumps on both the front and rear end to make it "hop") to see whose car hops the highest, competition for the best looking ride, and competition for the best stereo system.

The historical, traditional, and cultural importance of this art form cannot be suppressed or belittled. Lowriding, which to some may seem as a mere term to describe the hobby of a "greaser" or "car buff," has more cultural and political significance than is seen at first glance.

With its roots in the subcultures of "Pachucoism" and the "Cholo" image, the popular culture of lowriding has been present since the early 1950's. "Pachucos" refer to Mexican American youth in the 1940's known for wearing zoot suits with broad shoulders and baggy pants that were tied at the ankle. They were referred to as "Zoot Suiters," a term that came to be associated with "hoodlum" by media sensationalism. Cholos were the next generation of Mexican Americans with a distinctive way of dressing, including neatly pressed baggy khakis wom with T-shirts. These two subcultures are the results of a cultural hybridization of the Mexican and American cultures.

Not only used as a means of transportation, lowriders have used their vehicles to voice their opinions on several issues. In every step the low rider takes in creating their " carrucha," from the choice of car, to the design on the hood and car color, he is representing a community's tradition, aspirations, and history (Bright, 95). Pride in history and vice of opinion can be seen in the murals painted across hoods, on the backs of windows, and on the trunks of these cars. Some themes are religious: the Virgin of Guadalupe and roses symbolic of her, a suffering Christ figure, and lowriders cruising beneath the outstretched arms of the Virgin of Guadalupe (entitled "Cruising Together"). Others are representative of pride in the Mestizo race: 'La Indita" (Mexican Indian girl). an Aztec princess, or an Aztec warrior with an Indian maiden in his arms. Other important themes reflect pride in Mexico's history: Mexican revolutionary soldiers, famous Mexican heroes (Pancho Villa, Emiliano Zapata), and a Mexican Charra (cowgirl) with sombrero. ( G 291)

It can be said that lowriding is gang-related, but not in the way most believe. Bajito Onda, a non-profit organization dedicated to giving all youth positive educational lifestyle alternatives, is an example. A lowrider magazine that allows teens to display their art, whether it be drawings, or pictures of their lowrider bikes, stresses education, not incarceration. In addition, this magazine is a medium inmates and ex-convicts may use to persuade the youth to make wise decisions. Inmates share their own stories of where they went wrong, warning youth of the consequences behind crime and violence.

As for the lowrider depicted in Boyz In Da Hood, the driver embodies several different values than that of the dedicated lowrider. A car being driven by a drug dealer is bought as-is, not a product that has had love, passion, and dedication poured into it. It is quite typical of lowriders to purchase an old-model American car. The focus is not on the ready made product, as is the case when most middle-class average Americans purchase a car. Lowriders are more interested in the "finished product;" what the car will look like after it is lowered, painted, muraled, and completely re-upholstered. Lowriders are in it for the long haul, for the customization process is long and costly. Whether or not they can afford this is not a question, as many lowriders take years to save up and complete their "ride." Even when others consider the car "finished", the owner, never satisfied with anything less then perfection, always finds room for some type of improvement.

Another important factor to take note of is the acknowledgment that this, to the lowrider, is not merely a hobby. Apart from investing a great deal of time and energy, the low rider takes pride in the fact that their cars are functional and a part of their daily routines, i.e. driven daily to school, work, church, as well as taking it for the Sunday cruise.

The motivations of the lowrider to associate himself with the lowrider culture can be seen through his work and actions. To the dedicated lowrider, the vehicle becomes a work of folk and popular art. The lowrider attitude or "lifestyle," being a fusion of popular American culture and Mexican traditions, has also been a form of rejecting both these labels. Not purely American, nor Mexican, the Chicano associated with those of the lowrider circuit has utilized their personal expressions--to reach an artistic symbolism, similar to what others have done through music, murals, and literature. Just as the Zoot Suiters of the 1940's established a culture to call their own, the lowrider experience as Mexicans living in a country whose "Americaness" is based upon the dominant anglo culture has "become a means to control symbolically the contradictions between Chicano experience ( e.g., confrontations with the law and bureaucracies and stereotyping by the press) and dominant culture roles generally denied them (Bright 97).


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 20 2010, 06:26 PM~18364818
> *I found this cool articale on lowriding
> 
> Lowriding In America
> ...


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Buzz Bomb Car Show Aug 22nd
Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638

Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod

Car Hop
200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

BY THE WAY THE 1600.00 CHECK THAT I GOT FROM STREETLOW
































































































































































































I CASHED IT NEXT DAY WITH NO PROBLEM NOT LIKE THE ONES FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW THAT BEEN BOUNCING ALL OVER THE PLACE .
THANKS STREET LOW HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 22 2010, 07:38 PM~18378824
> *BY THE WAY THE 1600.00 CHECK THAT I GOT FROM STREETLOW
> I CASHED IT NEXT DAY WITH NO PROBLEM NOT LIKE THE ONES FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW THAT BEEN BOUNCING ALL OVER THE PLACE .
> THANKS STREET LOW HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN SOON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 19 2010, 10:42 PM~18358888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the PINK one :biggrin:


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

cleveland was in the house we got tons of pix a dam good show


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 20 2010, 09:48 AM~18360894
> *Only at Streetlow  :cheesy:
> *


did u see when this ruca hit her head on her htrunk and fell flat on her as...lol


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Aug 19 2010, 06:59 PM~18355679
> *That ruca has no class.She walked up in the show and thought she was going to take the show ha ha ha typical for the gringa ha ha .I saw alot of kids around the show .What she pulled was not cool  :0
> *


did u see when she hit her head on her trunk and fell flat on her ass..lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow ,good thing I was payin attention Joe, remember the dude from Cali that was helping on the stick called 68" :uh: That looks like around 73" in this pic and its not even on the bumper yet. The vid clearly says 78", what I called. But it did only hit it once then you lost your power, so may be he did blink and miss it.











All in all it was a great show. Hope they do it again


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

TTT will post pix. in a few


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like it was a great show.. props to Streetlow and for the Lowrider gente out in Chicago.. Thanks for sharing pics


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll post up more later... got go!!! :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 24 2010, 01:15 PM~18394363
> *I'll post up more later... got go!!! :sprint:  :sprint:
> *




firme flicks homie>   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Aug 24 2010, 01:33 PM~18394505
> *firme flicks homie>     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


Thanx homie, i got close to 400 pix. they're kinda hard to post ALL of them... here's some more..


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2010, 04:35 PM~18385412
> *Wow ,good thing I was payin attention Joe, remember the dude from Cali that was helping on the stick called 68"  :uh: That looks like around 73" in this pic and its not even on the bumper yet.  The vid clearly says 78", what I called. But it did only hit it once then you lost your power, so may be he did blink and miss it.
> 
> 
> ...


look at his line of sight. 
as long as everyone is judged from the same line of sight, its fair.

Still sucks he didnt get it accurate .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 23 2010, 10:22 PM~18390261
> *TTT will post pix. in a few
> *


Whats up Johnny ! hey bro this is Pedro from Amistad c.c. give me a call wen u get a chance wanted to ask u something . orale . 708 769 4642 thanx . leave a message if i dont answer gracias . PICS ESTAN CHINGON !!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 27 2010, 12:54 PM~18421524
> *Whats up Johnny ! hey bro this is Pedro from Amistad c.c. give me a call wen u get a chance wanted to ask u something . orale . 708 769 4642 thanx . leave a message if i dont answer gracias . PICS ESTAN CHINGON !!
> *


wat's up homie, i just sent you a message hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody know when streetlow will cover chicago show in the mag????


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Sep 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18625643
> *Anybody know when streetlow will cover chicago show in the mag????
> *


x2


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Inviting all Custom Cars to Enjoy a day of Peace and Fun !

StreetLow Magazine Carshow L.A Sports Arena 

Boys N Girls Club of SFV with Play and Grades.

Sunday Nov 21st
3939 South Figueroa Street, Los Angeles, CA

For Pre - Registration price is $30.00 and day of Show Non-Registered will be $ 40.00 
( with an un-open toy you will save 10.00 at the registration line)

Pre- Registration move in 5am - 10am | Show Time: 11am - 5pm |

Performers to be announced. 

PROCEEDS GOES TO BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB AND PLAYS AND GRADES

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax

Email:
[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
www.twitter.com/streetlow
www.facebook.com/streetlow
www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv 

Read more: http://events.myspace.com/Event/View/7877786#ixzz11XIyIBnm


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18744441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i get this dvd?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

It's HERE!! The Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show DVD is now for sale on ebay. In the search box type Streetlow or Chicago Super Show and it will come up. It is being sold for $16 plus $3 shipping. 

For people who don't purchase it on ebay we will be setting up a P.O. box in the next few days, so you can mail a money order along with you address and the DVD will be shipped to you.

For anyone who is going to the Somosuno banquet on Saturday November 13, we will have them for sale there for $15 and no shipping fee.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 4 2010, 08:51 PM~18988865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 4 2010, 07:51 PM~18988865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

It's HERE!! The Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show DVD is now for sale on ebay. In the search box type Streetlow or Chicago Super Show and it will come up. It is being sold for $16 plus $3 shipping. 

Orders can me placed through the mail by sending a money order for $18 ($15 for the dvd and $3 for shipping) along with your return address to:
Michelle Rivera
P.O. Box #4
Hobart, In. 46342

For anyone who is going to the Somosuno banquet on Saturday November 13, we will have them for sale there for $15 and no shipping fee.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 5 2010, 06:18 PM~18744730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IMAGINATIONS will be there....


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 29 2010, 05:04 PM~18942785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE Louie...that sounds like a plan....


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Any chicago clubs hitting steetlow in L.A.


----------



## em.customs (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 19 2010, 02:14 PM~18354389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Sep 21 2010, 05:45 PM~18625643
> *Anybody know when streetlow will cover chicago show in the mag????
> *


i asked on facebook and he said prob early 2011


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Nov 12 2010, 07:09 PM~19054736
> *i asked on facebook and he said prob early 2011
> *



Thanx bro.


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Chi-Town boi said:


> That ruca has no class.She walked up in the show and thought she was going to take the show ha ha ha typical for the gringa ha ha .I saw alot of kids around the show .What she pulled was not cool :0


 :dunno: WTF???? LOL!! :shh:


----------

